# Schaltplan für Netzteil



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

Guten morgen erstmal..
ich habe auf der arbeit einiges neue gelernt:
Für die Facharbeiter nix besonderes - aber für mich faszinierend weil ich vorher keine ahnung hatte..
Also: Man kann ja mit zwei Spulen, bzw. transformator spannungen herunter transformieren. 
Also 230V von einer Spule mit 1000Windungen auf eine mit 100 Windungen.
Da sollten denn ja 23V rauskommen.
Kann mir jemand erklären wie genau das mit den Verlustleistungen ist und gerechnet wird? habe auf wikipedia was gefunden aber das ist nicht verständlich genug.

2. Bei meinem komischen netzteil kann man von 230V auf Gleichspannung mit 12V, 24V und 6V herunter transformieren - hat jemand für eine solche Schaltung einen Schaltplan? ich kann mir darunter nichts vorstellen.

Danke


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Juni 2005)

Moin Moin,
wäre zu schön wenn man das in 2 Sätzen erklären könnte, da hast Du dir auch das schlimmste ausgesucht, weil das hängt von sehr vielen Umständen ab, Drahtstärke, was für ein Eisenkern, welche Frequenz......, die meisten gehen davon aus: funktioniert und gut :roll: , da kommt nämlich ein Bandwurm von Grundlagen auf dich zu. Nun genung rumgeunk Verlustleistung: 1. Durch den Widerstand im Draht. 2. Jedesmal wenn positive und negative Halbwelle sich abwechseln ist der Eisenkern noch magnetisch ausgerichtet (Remanenz), und wirkt entgegen der neuen umpolung, also ist das Verhältniss Eingangswindung zu Ausgangswindung nur eine Faustformel, aber laß dich nicht abschrecken (einfach einen Trafo kaufen, und gut).

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

klar- ich habe mir auch eins gekauft nur ich möchte meine elektrokenntnisse etwas ausweiten bevor ich mein studium beginne ;-) je mehr ich vorher weiß um so weniger muss ich nach holen.. Im BFT oder BGJ bauen die nämlich selber welche <- ist bei uns das erste Lehrjahr


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
Elektronik ist hier ein bischen Stiefkind, weil die meisten hier keine Bastellösungen mögen ( kann man auch keinem Kunden vorstellen), schau mal bei der Elektronikfront vorbei 
http://www.transistornet.de/


mfg

dietmar


----------



## Unreal (2 Juli 2005)

Servus,

wenn du dich für dieses Thema interessierst,
wäre vielleicht auch das Buch "Fachkunde Elektrotechnik"
vom Europa Verlag als Einführung ganz gut.
Hier werden die Grundlagen des Transformators ganz gut 
beschrieben, finde ich. Ein Tabellenbuch ist zwar auch super
praktisch, aber für die Einführung im Selbststudium vielleicht
nicht so geeignet. Werft mir ein  :evil:  an den Kopp, wenn ihr anderer 
Meinung seid!!! 
Aber wenn du auf der Schiene Elektrotechnik sowieso bleiben willst,
rentiert sich ja der Kauf des Buchs (gibts bei Ebay ja schon für ein
paar Euro). 
Wie Lorenz schon vorher gesagt hatte, ist das Thema Transformator
ein sehr grosses Wissensgebiet mit vielen Abhängigkeiten. 

MfG Unreal


----------



## Zottel (2 Juli 2005)

chicken schrieb:
			
		

> Guten morgen erstmal..
> ich habe auf der arbeit einiges neue gelernt:
> Für die Facharbeiter nix besonderes - aber für mich faszinierend weil ich vorher keine ahnung hatte..
> Also: Man kann ja mit zwei Spulen, bzw. transformator spannungen herunter transformieren.
> ...


Ja.


> Kann mir jemand erklären wie genau das mit den Verlustleistungen ist und gerechnet wird?


Ohne Verluste ist der Primärstrom deines Beispiel-Transformators immer nur ein Zehntel des Sekundären Stroms. Die Leistungen (Strom x Spannung) sind dann auf beiden Seiten gleich.
Reale Transformatoren haben auch Verluste, und zwar zwei Arten:
1. Eisenverluste. Diese entstehen, grob erklärt, dadurch, daß die Eisenteilchen *(Weiss'sche Bezirke)* im Kern sich im wechselnden Magnetfeld mitdrehen müssen und dabei durch Reibung Wärme erzeugen. Die Eisenvrluste sind schon im Leerlauf (ohne Last) in voller Höhe da und können über den *Wirkstrom* im Leerlauf gemessen werden.
2. Kupferverluste: In beiden Spulen muß der Strom den *Widerstand* des Drahtes überwinden und erzeugt dabei die Verlustleistung: I x I x R.

Die hervorgehobenen Stichworte solltest du bei Verständnisschwierigkeiten z.B. in Wikipedia nachschlagen. Weitere Stichworte:
*Induktion*
*Induktivität*
*Blindstrom*
*Ferromagnetismus*


> 2. Bei meinem komischen netzteil kann man von 230V auf Gleichspannung mit 12V, 24V und 6V herunter transformieren - hat jemand für eine solche Schaltung einen Schaltplan? ich kann mir darunter nichts vorstellen.


Das ist ganz einfach: Es wird eine Sekundärwicklung für 6V gewickelt und ein Anschluß herausgeführt. Danach werden noch mal soviele Windungen gewickelt und wieder ein Anschluß herausgeführt. Zwischen dem Anfang und diesem Anschluß sind nun 12V abzunehemen. Nun werden werden noch mal soviele Windungen gewickelt, wie schon drauf sind und das Ende herausgeführt. Zwischen dem Anfang und Ende sind nun 24V abzunehemen.

[/b]


----------



## e4sy (5 Juli 2005)

ich hab irgendwo so einen schaltplan auf meinem tisch liegen *wühl*

schreib mich mal an wenn du den ncoh brauchst... muss ich dann mal scannen und verschicken...


----------



## edi (5 Juli 2005)

> Zitat:
> 
> 2. Bei meinem komischen netzteil kann man von 230V auf Gleichspannung mit 12V, 24V und 6V herunter transformieren - hat jemand für eine solche Schaltung einen Schaltplan? ich kann mir darunter nichts vorstellen.
> 
> ...


Bliebe noch zu erwähnen das die heruntertransformierte Spannung nun noch gleichgerichtet werden muss..........


----------



## Hitschkock (25 Juli 2005)

hi
In diesem zusammenhang ist

http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/

auch eine gute adresse


mfg
Frank


----------

